# Shakira pilla a Piqué con CHORTINA en la cama y le echa de casa



## DarkNight (1 Jun 2022)

Shakira y Piqué, separados: afirman que ella lo ha pillado con otra y lo ha echado de casa


En Economía, con 2 cojones. La ocasión lo merece

Piqué se ha cansado de carne VIEJA y ha buscado una Chortina joven. Les ha pillado en la cama y le ha echao a la calle. Si él también paga la casa, debe ser Subnormal


ES LEY DE VIDA. Nadie entendía que hacía ese con una mujer MADURA


----------



## Gonzalor (1 Jun 2022)

Un fantasmón con pasta y una vieja enmurada no podían durar mucho. Piqué es un fantasma pero no es tonto.


----------



## jorge (1 Jun 2022)

Estaba sacando a relucir el piquetón


----------



## machote hispano (1 Jun 2022)

No se Rick...


----------



## Vikingo2016 (1 Jun 2022)

DarkNight dijo:


> Shakira y Piqué, separados: afirman que ella lo ha pillado con otra y lo ha echado de casa
> 
> 
> En Economía, con 2 cojones. La ocasión lo merece
> ...



El problema no es que tenga más edad que él.

Hay mujeres con 5,6,7 años más que el hombre que son espectaculares.

El problema es que ES FEA DE COJONES Y TIENE CARA DE MONO.


----------



## treblinca (1 Jun 2022)

Geri, suelta una foto de Sakira sin maquillaje. Necesitamos de saber cómo es en realidad.


----------



## Murray's (1 Jun 2022)

Sakira es panchita 

Piqué es más de ukras sartencitas a pelito o bombonas en sedes


----------



## Bizarroff (1 Jun 2022)

A la Shakira esta la vi un día por Barcelona (hace unos años) iba con un par de guardaespaldas haciendo deporte sin maquillaje y era de poco más de metro y medio y horrible de aspecto, la cara sin cejas e hinchada


----------



## Proto (1 Jun 2022)

Piqué no es de fiar, es independentista pero va a la selección española ¿Qué se puede esperar?.

Piqué es gustoso de follar chortinas a la vez que necesitaba una pareja famosa para su ego.


----------



## °YoMismo° (1 Jun 2022)

Un tio rico que este casado con una enmurada es gilipollas. Pudiendo hacer lo que quiera y tener varias chortinas, se conforma con una vieja


----------



## TORREVIEJAS (1 Jun 2022)

Quería aprovechar antes de que prohibieran las PVTAS.

Dais por echo que es civil.


----------



## Giordano Bruno (1 Jun 2022)

DarkNight dijo:


> Shakira y Piqué, separados: afirman que ella lo ha pillado con otra y lo ha echado de casa
> 
> 
> En Economía, con 2 cojones. La ocasión lo merece
> ...



Un tío con tanto pasta no tiene un Ático en Barcelona....donde follarse Chortinas???
Le pasa que le ha dado un calenton y le estaba dándole a la asistenta....no me jodas


----------



## hyperburned (1 Jun 2022)

Fake para no pagar a hacienda. Menudos pájaros


----------



## hyperburned (1 Jun 2022)




----------



## WhyAlwaysMe (1 Jun 2022)

Pique BERNABÉU.
Hace poco descubrimos que no entendía el concepto “conflicto de interés”… 

Ahora entenderá la vioGen…

me NVTRE


----------



## Rauxa (1 Jun 2022)

El mérito es que haya tardado tanto en pillarle. 
A mi me pescan en 2 telediarios y este ha tardado años. 
Mis dieses Geri.


----------



## DarkNight (1 Jun 2022)

Vikingo2016 dijo:


> El problema no es que tenga más edad que él.
> 
> Hay mujeres con 5,6,7 años más que el hombre que son espectaculares.
> 
> El problema es que ES FEA DE COJONES Y TUENE CARA DE MONO.




El que anda con mujeres más viejas, es un enfermo mental. Así, en general


En cuanto a las empoderadas que buscan a tíos más jovenes, son Charos que no aceptan su edad.


----------



## Paguitófilos Remófobos (1 Jun 2022)

Grande Gerard.


----------



## Frank T.J. Mackey (1 Jun 2022)

Que quieres que haga con la panchi cuarentona gorda de 1.50 bastante la ha aguantado


----------



## Engraved (1 Jun 2022)

Ya se sabe que a Gerardo le gustan mucho las mujeres... con cola.


----------



## Murray's (1 Jun 2022)

Proto dijo:


> *Piqué no es de fiar*, es independentista pero va a la selección española ¿Qué se puede esperar?.
> 
> Piqué es gustoso de follar chortinas a la vez que necesitaba una pareja famosa para su ego.




Metido en asuntos turbios de comisionista y investigado por evasión fiscal también.

Esta gente lo mismo saca unos millones de debajo las piedras sin sudar , que se folla una tia más joven en la misma cama donde duerme con la mujer mientras esta lleva los crios al cole...


----------



## Lobotomizado (1 Jun 2022)

Se puede morir a gusto, que ya lo ha hecho todo en la vida, follarse a sakira anal.


----------



## DarkNight (1 Jun 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> Metido en asuntos turbios de comisionista y investigado por evasión fiscal también.
> 
> Esta gente lo mismo saca unos millones de debajo las piedras sin sudar , que se folla una tia en la misma cama donde duerme con la mujer mientras esta lleva los crios al cole...




El descenso a los infiernos de Piqué aun no ha terminado.

Ya verás cuando acabe en el juzgado acusado de sus corruptelas con Tebas, el presidente de la Liga


----------



## Lobo macho (1 Jun 2022)

ahora a pagar pensiones ?


----------



## El Pionero (1 Jun 2022)

La Copa Davis y el Andorra para la Shakira?

Que se tire al Ibai por venganza


----------



## El Pionero (1 Jun 2022)




----------



## Covid Bryant (1 Jun 2022)

Mucho han durado, 12 años con una vieya pudiéndose fokiar chorts premium.


----------



## Stormtrooper (1 Jun 2022)

Con la pasta que tiene lo podía hacer en cualquier ático, eso es que quería que le pillase para hacer un trío.


----------



## klingsor (1 Jun 2022)

K.


----------



## ray merryman (1 Jun 2022)

DarkNight dijo:


> Shakira y Piqué, separados: afirman que ella lo ha pillado con otra y lo ha echado de casa
> 
> 
> En Economía, con 2 cojones. La ocasión lo merece
> ...



A la shakira van a juzgarle por defraudar a Hacienda.
Me huele a estrategia de separación de bienes


----------



## alabrasa (1 Jun 2022)

"La historia que emocionó a Irene Montero".*****

"No le va quedar ni para comer"*****


VIOGENIZADO!

Próximamente en sus mejores judgados.


----------



## Xequinfumfa (2 Jun 2022)

Shakira, de hecho, esta de jurado en uno de esos concursos de cantantes en Estados Unidos (no se si es La Voz, Factor X...uno de estos). 
Recuerdo que pense...joder, pues van a estar un monton de meses separados....ahi esta.


----------



## Dj Puesto (2 Jun 2022)

Siendo rico creo que lo mejor es pillar una putuca joven e inocente y someterla, pero aprenden rápido y tienen todo a favor, te la puede liar cualquiera, igual a veces se casan entre famosos porque es una relación más "normal" e igualitaria


----------



## Gonzalor (2 Jun 2022)

Dj Puesto dijo:


> Siendo rico creo que lo mejor es pillar una putuca joven e inocente y someterla, pero aprenden rápido y tienen todo a favor, te la puede liar cualquiera, igual a veces se casan entre famosos porque es una relación más "normal" e igualitaria



Siendo rico, lo mejor es huir a un país sin feminazis ni leyes estúpidas y contratar chortinas por días o semanas, y cambiarlas cuando te cansas de ellas.


----------



## Lonchafina (2 Jun 2022)

Piqué le ha hecho el waka waka


----------



## El tuerto Bowman (2 Jun 2022)

Se sabe si lo pilló en el armario?


----------



## SeñoritoRafi (2 Jun 2022)

Amasa ella más pasta que Piqué, estrategia financiera por el tema fiscal.


----------



## Stelio Kontos (2 Jun 2022)

Sólo espero que le estuviera soltando todo el grumazo dentro cuando abrió la puerta, es la única forma de salvar su dignidad como onvre.


----------



## Salsa_rosa (2 Jun 2022)

Creéis que Piqué tiene buena p0llaca de manyacv übercatalán???


----------



## pamplinero (2 Jun 2022)

Foto de la chortina, please.


----------



## esBlackpill.com (2 Jun 2022)

Gerard Piqué es un fiestas, lo raro es que se casara tan joven. 

Guardiola lo quería echar del Barça en su momento por fiestas, pero alfinal echaron a Guardiola.


----------



## Baltasar G thang (2 Jun 2022)

lo ha pillao con ibai en la cama
y al ir a salir de casa se ha encontrao a la puerta al xokas con el cerrajero


----------



## notorius.burbujo (2 Jun 2022)

No me lo creo, Pique puede comprarse un Hotel entero solo para polvos con putas.


----------



## Roberto Malone (2 Jun 2022)

VALORS.


----------



## TERROR_BLANCO_88 (2 Jun 2022)

Este cuando estaba en zaragoza 1 puta en cada brazo sabado noche.


----------



## César Borgia (2 Jun 2022)

Habláis como si estos estuviesen en gananciales


----------



## Abrojo (2 Jun 2022)

¿Piqué no tiene piquedero para esos menesteres? Un poco de discreción por favor


----------



## Abrojo (2 Jun 2022)

El Pionero dijo:


>



*"A-Sha-kira todo el mundo se la tira"*


----------



## ATARAXIO (2 Jun 2022)

TELEGONÍA : El semen del primer macho " fecunda " óvulos inmaduros de la mujer y dejarán su genética en los hijos del siguiente macho


https://www.enamorando.me/increible-tu-hijo-puede-parecerse-tu-ex-y-no-tu-actual-pareja/ Los hijos pueden parecerse a la pareja anterior de la madre (y sin infidelidad) Un estudio con moscas apoya esta antigua teoría, denominada telegonía, que hasta ahora no había podido demostrarse...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (2 Jun 2022)

sartenes de 18 a pelito o shakiras en las bombonas.


----------



## El tuerto Bowman (2 Jun 2022)

Gonzalor dijo:


> Siendo rico, lo mejor es huir a un país sin feminazis ni leyes estúpidas y contratar chortinas por días o semanas, y cambiarlas cuando te cansas de ellas.



O hacerse amigo del jeque de Dubai como don Juan Carlos y gostar del harem a full.


----------



## Educo Gratis (2 Jun 2022)

Bizarroff dijo:


> A la Shakira esta la vi un día por Barcelona (hace unos años) iba con un par de guardaespaldas haciendo deporte sin maquillaje y era de poco más de metro y medio y horrible de aspecto, la cara sin cejas e hinchada



Totalmente, a mi me pasó lo mismo, un día coincidí con uno de sus entrenos, la tenía en la pista de al lado en el Bonasport y flipé con la diferencia que hay entre la realidad y lo que hemos visto en la tele.

Esta farsa no podía aguantar más, es normal...


----------



## Trabajar para el enemigo (2 Jun 2022)

DarkNight dijo:


> Shakira y Piqué, separados: afirman que ella lo ha pillado con otra y lo ha echado de casa
> 
> 
> En Economía, con 2 cojones. La ocasión lo merece
> ...



Se liaron en la cresta de la ola, ella con el wakawaka y el ganando el mundial.
Él decidió con la polla y ella quería hijos de dos metros y ojos azules.
Ahora ella es una vieja gloria del pop cuesta abajo y él un ¿exfutbolista? antipático.
Me hace gracia que sea tan escrupulosa teniendo en cuenta su historial de trepa salta lianas que hombre que pilla hombre que le dobla el pescuezo a cuerno limpio.


----------



## LordEntrophy (2 Jun 2022)

Venga, seamos serios, foreros.

Este hilo sin fotos de la chortina no vale nada


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (2 Jun 2022)




----------



## joser_jr (2 Jun 2022)

Engraved dijo:


> Ya se sabe que a Gerardo le gustan mucho las mujeres... con cola.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1076992
> 
> ...



A lo mejor le va de todo un poco....


----------



## Lady_A (2 Jun 2022)

Raro, no tendrá mil áticos y hoteles para follarsela, aunque Sakira este en el quinto carajo es mas facil pillarle con fotos y tal que ir a un hotel donde hace negocios.


No se Rick, suena a que quieren disolver alguna sociedad en comun por los juicios que se van a comer.

La otra razon es que los juicios de ambos, mas los escándalos de el junto con el tiempo separado han hecho que se separen.

Shakira ya sabría que este le ponía los cuernacos y ella seguro que tambien a el. Esta es la excusa.



Engraved dijo:


> Ya se sabe que a Gerardo le gustan mucho las mujeres... con cola.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1076992
> 
> ...




Esto si que no lo vi venir. Carne y pescado, puro vixio


----------



## XRL (2 Jun 2022)

pues lo que ha pasado siempre


----------



## TomásPlatz (2 Jun 2022)

hyperburned dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1076991



EL MURO NO PERDONA


----------



## JimmyBond (2 Jun 2022)

°YoMismo° dijo:


> Un tio rico que este casado con una enmurada es gilipollas. Pudiendo hacer lo que quiera y tener varias chortinas, se conforma con una vieja



No te equivoques, Piqué se casó con Shakira porque toda su vida se ha creído que era mega millonario y Shakira tiene pasta de verdad. Piqué y su familia tienen dinero y ya, como un trabajador que gana la lotería. Él va de mega millonario y sino hubiera sido por Shakira no llega ni a millonario. No se que hicieron mal su familia porque va como si tuviera el patrimonio de Messi, Cristiano, Shakira y por él solo contando su familia de empresarios no llegan ni una tercera parte de los que he dicho.


----------



## Giordano Bruno (2 Jun 2022)

Los que se meten con Sara porque es vieja y medio derroida.....no saben que hay mujeres para firma hipoteca y tener hijos y luego mujeres pa follartelas en el picadero,a ver si lo entendéis de una puta vez joder


----------



## wysiwyg (2 Jun 2022)

WhyAlwaysMe dijo:


> Pique BERNABÉU.
> Hace poco descubrimos que no entendía el concepto “conflicto de interés”…
> 
> Ahora entenderá la vioGen…
> ...



Bernabéu es un apellido catalán como puede ser Pujol. 

Imagínate jugar en el Santiago Pujol


----------



## teperico (2 Jun 2022)

DarkNight dijo:


> Shakira y Piqué, separados: afirman que ella lo ha pillado con otra y lo ha echado de casa
> 
> 
> En Economía, con 2 cojones. La ocasión lo merece
> ...



¿Por que coño la mayoria de parejas de famosos duran menos que un telediario? Debe ser frustrante.


----------



## teperico (2 Jun 2022)

Vikingo2016 dijo:


> El problema no es que tenga más edad que él.
> 
> Hay mujeres con 5,6,7 años más que el hombre que son espectaculares.
> 
> El problema es que ES FEA DE COJONES Y TIENE CARA DE MONO.



El problema es que el HOMBRE ES POLIGAMO por naturaleza. ESE ES EL PROBLEMA. Ya puedes estar con la mujer ma bella que tarde o temprano te vas a cansar de ella, igual que uno se cansa de los juguetes.


----------



## Segismunda (2 Jun 2022)

Lo que encontró fue esto:


----------



## Arturo Bloqueduro (2 Jun 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> *Sakira es panchita*
> 
> Piqué es más de ukras sartencitas a pelito o bombonas en sedes



Más bien es morocca por genética.


----------



## TedKord (2 Jun 2022)

No me lo creo.

Ambos tenían una relación liberal, estoy segurísimo. Los dos, te gusten más o menos, son TOP en sus respectivos campos, inclusive ser atractivos físicamente, ambos deben tener ofertas de sexo para aburrir. Además no deben vivir en familia habitual ni verse cada día, pues el trabajo de ambos consiste en viajar muchísimo. Estoy seguro que todos estos años han vivido con libertad paa follar con otros, siempre y cuando todo se quedase en follar y no pasase a relaciones sentimentales. Si se han peleado habrá sido porque:
Piqué se ha enchochado con la nueva y no se conforma con follársela.
Simplemente ya no están bien juntos y han decidio romper peras.


----------



## Rovusthiano (2 Jun 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> Sakira es panchita
> 
> Piqué es más de ukras sartencitas a pelito o bombonas en sedes



En realidad es mitad catalufa mitad mora. Nacida en Colombia, eso sí.


----------



## DonLimpio (2 Jun 2022)

wysiwyg dijo:


> Bernabéu es un apellido catalán como puede ser Pujol.
> 
> Imagínate jugar en el Santiago Pujol



lo subo a 


madrid fundado catalanes - Buscar con Google








Juan Padrós | Presidente 1902 | Real Madrid CF


Conoce los datos y las aportaciones al Real Madrid de Juan Padrós, el presidente del club entre los años 1902-1904




www.realmadrid.com


----------



## wysiwyg (2 Jun 2022)

DonLimpio dijo:


> lo subo a
> 
> 
> madrid fundado catalanes - Buscar con Google
> ...



Gracias no lo sabía. 

Si el Barça juega el torneo Joan Gamper, ¿por qué el Madrid no juega el torneo Joan y Carles Padros i Rubio?


----------



## Dr. P.A.F. (2 Jun 2022)

teperico dijo:


> El problema es que el HOMBRE ES POLIGAMO por naturaleza. ESE ES EL PROBLEMA. Ya puedes estar con la mujer ma bella que tarde o temprano te vas a cansar de ella, igual que uno se cansa de los juguetes.



Por cada tía buena que existe hay un hombre cansado de follársela


----------



## DonLimpio (2 Jun 2022)

wysiwyg dijo:


> Gracias no lo sabía.
> 
> Si el Barça juega el torneo Joan Gamper, ¿por qué el Madrid no juega el torneo Joan y Carles Padros i Rubio?



Santiago Bernabéu es más importante








Trofeo Santiago Bernabéu - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org





Joan era Hans...





Biografía de Hans Gamper (Su vida, historia, bio resumida)


Hans Gamper Hans Gamper Joan Gamper Johan Gamper Deportista fundador del F. C. Barcelona Nació el 22 de noviembre de 1877 en Winterthur, Suiza, pero emigró a Ba



www.buscabiografias.com


----------



## Calahan (2 Jun 2022)

Proto dijo:


> Piqué no es de fiar, es independentista pero va a la selección española ¿Qué se puede esperar?.
> 
> Piqué es gustoso de follar chortinas a la vez que necesitaba una pareja famosa para su ego.



Que no es indepe.


----------



## Dr. P.A.F. (2 Jun 2022)

Shakira debe follar MUY bien.
Cuando se liaron en Sudáfrica, él era uno de los destacados entre los campeones, ella la imagen del mundial a la que todo hombre quería follarse, viéndola bailan el waka-waka.
La atracción entre ellos es instintiva, animal, infantil si quieres.

Lo que pasa después, con el paso de los años y con el cambio de percepción, ya depende de cómo evoluciona cada uno.
Y este tipo de personas, con mucho dinero, y con más ganas de destacar y de seguir en la pomada que de vivir una vida adulta de forma tranquila, terminan en desencuentro.


----------



## bondiappcc (2 Jun 2022)

La ocasión hace al ladrón.

Y vivimos una época con muchas ocasiones.

Pelillos a la mar.


----------



## Vientosolar (2 Jun 2022)

SeñoritoRafi dijo:


> Amasa ella más pasta que Piqué, estrategia financiera por el tema fiscal.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1077012



Fin del hilo. No sé cómo hay cuatro páginas más como si esto no se hubiera escrito. Esos dos están en problemas con la ley:









Shakira pierde la última batalla para evitar el juicio por fraude fiscal


La Audiencia de Barcelona rechaza el recurso de la cantante y la deja a un paso del banquillo por defraudar 14,5 millones




elpais.com





Y si han liado alguna juntos, querrán jugar al despiste para salvar lo que puedan.


----------



## Chortina Premium (2 Jun 2022)

treblinca dijo:


> Geri, suelta una foto de Sakira sin maquillaje. Necesitamos de saber cómo es en realidad.




Quita, quita


----------



## Proto (2 Jun 2022)

Traidor separrata hunde familia. Pobres niños.


----------



## Lubinillo (2 Jun 2022)

Todos los que decís que la Sakira es fea o que esta enmurada sois incels imbéciles que se os pone una tía así cerca y decís YA! Sucknormales


----------



## Omegatron (2 Jun 2022)

Es normal, es mejor pajearse con un par de cepillos de los zapatos que follar con una vieja


----------



## weyler (2 Jun 2022)

normal, shakira es carne vieja, encima le quitas el pelo tintado y el maquillaje y te queda una panchita


----------



## elcoto (2 Jun 2022)

Tiene 45 (casi medio siglo) y sin chapa y pintura es un adefesio...normal que necesite explorar otros nuevos mundos el tontopollas..


----------



## parabolicus (2 Jun 2022)

Esto ya era vox-populi desde hace años , Piqué en los reservados de las discos en Barna todo un clasico estando casado ya con la panchi.


----------



## Descuernacabras (2 Jun 2022)

Le pilló con Rubi en la cama. Falta saber quién estaba dando a quién.


----------



## patroclus (2 Jun 2022)

hyperburned dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1076991



Fea no, lo siguiente.


----------



## The Replicant (2 Jun 2022)

pillo sirio en posible hilo mítico

ojalá le saque hasta los higadillos

con VALORS, eso si

taluecs


----------



## Murray's (2 Jun 2022)

DarkNight dijo:


> El descenso a los infiernos de Piqué aun no ha terminado.
> 
> Ya verás cuando acabe en el juzgado acusado de sus corruptelas con Tebas, el presidente de la Liga




Lo tiene muy mal...han cogido a un martir

Es un hombre blanco, va sufrir escarnio y difamación en prensa,

De las putas famosas que tenemos en ispein no dicen nada, ni les tosen y mira que hay golfas eh mira que hay

Pero un hombre blanco famoso casado cuya mujer está enamorada de él, echa una canita al aire con una chortina y sufre escándalo persecución caza de brujas sin que sepamos nada más de la historia...

Porque ahora me entero que pique y sakira estaban separados y de hace tiempo jajaja


----------



## Conde Duckula (2 Jun 2022)

DarkNight dijo:


> Shakira y Piqué, separados: afirman que ella lo ha pillado con otra y lo ha echado de casa
> 
> 
> En Economía, con 2 cojones. La ocasión lo merece
> ...



No me lo creo. Era un matrimonio pactado. De haberle pillado sería con un efebo. Claramente han pactado decir esto para despejar la sombra gay de Piqué.
No sé si os acordáis de que Ronaldinho el feo dijo que se había acostado con tías y con tíos del vestuario. Nunca dijo quienes eran los tíos.


----------



## Conde Duckula (2 Jun 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> Lo tiene muy mal...han cogido a un martir
> 
> Es un hombre blanco, va sufrir escarnio y difamación en prensa,
> 
> ...



Yo creo que esto va de otra cosa. El tío sabe que el hijo no es suyo. Pero le venía bien la relación y a la otra también porque ya no debe de tener el cuerpo para muchos trotes.

Al tiempo se separan y Piqué ya no parece gay y ella se lleva una buena parte de la fortuna.


----------



## maxkuiper (2 Jun 2022)

Estaba haciendo waka waka


----------



## Poncio (2 Jun 2022)

O sea que Piqué va atener que vender hasta el Andorra, que creo que ha subido de categoría ( igual estoy diciendo una burrada, no estoy muy puesto en el planeta fumbol), para pagarle el cuerno de hacienda al tapón colombiano. Ya me jodería.


----------



## intensito (2 Jun 2022)

teperico dijo:


> ¿Por que coño la mayoria de parejas de famosos duran menos que un telediario? Debe ser frustrante.



Hombre, llevaban 12 años, que para los estándares actuales no está nada mal. Eso son muchos telediarios


----------



## PACOJONES (2 Jun 2022)

La Shakira viene habitualmente a nuestra playa a hacer surf con sus amigos y los niños, siempre acompañada de monitores, amigos...y la verdad es que asi desmaquillada y despeinada es una tipa de lo mas normal, bajita y culona pero no llama nada la atencion a no ser que sepas que es ella, de cara tampoco....normal que despues de 12 años la cabra tira pa el monte..


----------



## theelf (2 Jun 2022)

DarkNight dijo:


> El que anda con mujeres más viejas, es un enfermo mental. Así, en general
> 
> 
> En cuanto a las empoderadas que buscan a tíos más jovenes, son Charos que no aceptan su edad.



Y siendo hombre tampoco acepto mi edad entonces...

A mi eso de buscar mujeres mas jovenes me parece mas un complejo que otra cosa


----------



## noseyo (2 Jun 2022)

Yo lo de una chica lo pongo en cuarentena y Ibrahimovic también


----------



## CuervoDrogado (2 Jun 2022)

Pique tiene que tener chorts pa elegir , que hace todavia con la anciana shakira.. seria tonto no aprovechar siendo el..


----------



## roquerol (2 Jun 2022)

cuento para no pagar a Hacienda


----------



## etsai (2 Jun 2022)




----------



## TIESTO4EVER (2 Jun 2022)

etsai dijo:


>




Hace mucho de esa foto ya. Y aún siendo muy joven, no era demasiado agraciada.


----------



## Decipher (2 Jun 2022)

etsai dijo:


>



Lo flipante es como se tunean algunas mujeres.


----------



## vil. (2 Jun 2022)

theelf dijo:


> Y siendo hombre tampoco acepto mi edad entonces...
> 
> A mi eso de buscar mujeres mas jovenes me parece mas un complejo que otra cosa



Por favor, tú, tú... eres mujer imagino... a ver LIBIDO mediante, cualquier hombre que tenga un mínimo de intelecto y sepa algo de mujeres sabe que una mujer debe tener AL MENOS 5 años menos que el hombre para que la relación MEDIO-FUNCIONE en la cama... y si son más de 7 mejor que mejor... 10 ó 12 sería lo más coherente, pero eso hoy en día es casi imposible dada la visión que la mujer tiene hoy del hombre...

Ya si la mujer es mayor, pues... no hay nada que rascar en esa relación...


----------



## kabeljau (2 Jun 2022)

Lo malo es que lo hubiera pillado en la cama con el marido del Marilasca.


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (2 Jun 2022)

A ver qué dice Ibai.

Enviado desde mi moto g41 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Khmelnitsky (2 Jun 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> Sakira es panchita
> 
> Piqué es más de ukras sartencitas a pelito o bombonas en sedes



De panchita tendrá poco, supongo. 

Padre libanés, madre colombiaba de orígenes catalán.


----------



## Poseidón (2 Jun 2022)

Lo ha pillado con OTRO mas bien.


----------



## Boesky (2 Jun 2022)

Estas cosas a Macron no le pasan, ¡vaya!


----------



## machote hispano (2 Jun 2022)

Joder, como le sacan el cuero a estos dos. Total, por ser famosos, ricos y guapis... 


Lo de los eurillos fue un desliz que quieren arreglar.


----------



## elepwr (2 Jun 2022)

pique no es tonto y seguro que de esa relación gano más, cuando empezaron ella era más famosa que el, que como futbolista era top pero como empresario era un don nadie


----------



## Arthas98 (2 Jun 2022)

Ojalá le caiga una viogen


----------



## Mentefria2 (2 Jun 2022)

Fotos de la chorti no hay?


----------



## The Replicant (2 Jun 2022)

Arthas98 dijo:


> Ojalá le caiga una viogen



Eso me nutriria mas que la 14

valors

taluecs


----------



## el segador (2 Jun 2022)

DarkNight dijo:


> Shakira y Piqué, separados: afirman que ella lo ha pillado con otra y lo ha echado de casa
> 
> 
> En Economía, con 2 cojones. La ocasión lo merece
> ...



lo unico bueno es que la shakira está forrada y no le sacará hasta los higadillos a pique, de cualquier otra no se podría decir lo mismo


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (2 Jun 2022)

elepwr dijo:


> pique no es tonto y seguro que de esa relación gano más, cuando empezaron ella era más famosa que el, que como futbolista era top pero como empresario era un don nadie



Shakira era multimillonaria y pique millonario ahí el dato...


----------



## BStoker (2 Jun 2022)

Gonzalor dijo:


> Un fantasmón con pasta y una vieja enmurada no podían durar mucho. Piqué es un fantasma pero no es tonto.



12 años se han tirado.


----------



## Rextor88 (2 Jun 2022)

Está vieja, se le ha puesto más cara de simia y ya no es actual en el mundo de la música.


----------



## DarkNight (2 Jun 2022)

Por lo que dicen, Piqué anda ahora con una azafata de eventos, rubia de 20 años. Es decir, Chortina. 

Aver si salen fotos de su cara y sus PIESES


----------



## Gonzalor (2 Jun 2022)

BStoker dijo:


> 12 años se han tirado.



Hasta que ella se ha derroído por completo, se la ha beneficiado hasta que ha dejado de estar buena.


----------



## piensaflexible (2 Jun 2022)

Es catalán y mira la pasta nada más, Shakira tiene deudas pues a tomar por culo si ya rentabilizo la relación y hace cuentas y le salen


----------



## Ilmac_2.0 (2 Jun 2022)

No se puede vivir con tanto venenooooo.


----------



## TitusMagnificus (2 Jun 2022)

hyperburned dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1076991



Es lo que hay. Nada que ver con Shakira maquillada y después de 3 días de ayuno completo. 

El muro es lo que tiene.


----------



## TitusMagnificus (2 Jun 2022)

PACOJONES dijo:


> La Shakira viene habitualmente a nuestra playa a hacer surf con sus amigos y los niños, siempre acompañada de monitores, amigos...y la verdad es que asi desmaquillada y despeinada es una tipa de lo mas normal, bajita y culona pero no llama nada la atencion a no ser que sepas que es ella, *de cara* tampoco....normal que despues de 12 años la cabra tira pa el monte..



Tiene que ser carísima de mantener


----------



## B. Golani (2 Jun 2022)

DarkNight dijo:


> Shakira y Piqué, separados: afirman que ella lo ha pillado con otra y lo ha echado de casa
> 
> 
> En Economía, con 2 cojones. La ocasión lo merece
> ...



Y a parte de a ellos , a quien le importa ??? Quienes son ??? Le paso a un conocido mio , y no lo voy contando en foros


----------



## intensito (2 Jun 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> Shakira era multimillonaria y pique millonario ahí el dato...



Cuando se liaron en 2010 ella tenía mucho más dinero e influencia que él, ya que entonces ella estaba en la cresta de la ola de su carrera musical y llenaba estadios en giras mundiales, mientras que el Barça del sextete y de las champions acababa de empezar y él no era más que un macarrilla que venía de jugar en el Zaragoza.

Ahora es al revés. Shakira ya es una cantante del montón, que ganará lo mismo que cualquier petarda de Operación Triunfo, mientras que Piqué ya ha explotado su carrera en el Barça, exprimiendo el mayor sueldo posible y ha sabido aprovechar el rollo emprendedor con sus demás proyectos.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (2 Jun 2022)

intensito dijo:


> Cuando se liaron en 2010 ella tenía mucho más dinero e influencia que él, ya que entonces ella estaba en la cresta de la ola de su carrera musical y llenaba estadios en giras mundiales, mientras que el Barça del sextete y de las champions acababa de empezar y él no era más que un macarrilla que venía de jugar en el Zaragoza.
> 
> Ahora es al revés. Shakira ya es una cantante del montón, que ganará lo mismo que cualquier petarda de Operación Triunfo, mientras que Piqué ya ha explotado su carrera en el Barça, exprimiendo el mayor sueldo posible y ha sabido aprovechar el rollo emprendedor con sus demás proyectos.



la shakira sigue siendo mas rica que el ...


----------



## Karlb (2 Jun 2022)

A pelo Piqué, en la cama pillé.


----------



## manottas (2 Jun 2022)

DarkNight dijo:


> Shakira y Piqué, separados: afirman que ella lo ha pillado con otra y lo ha echado de casa
> 
> 
> En Economía, con 2 cojones. La ocasión lo merece
> ...



Este es el tipico mononeuronal en la bragueta.

Una cosa es tu ser millonario y tontear con chortinas sin mucha publicidad. Y otra es hacer el gilipollas cuando tu mujer es multimillonaria y te puede reventar.


----------



## El_neutral (2 Jun 2022)

manottas dijo:


> Este es el tipico mononeuronal en la bragueta.
> 
> Una cosa es tu ser millonario y tontear con chortinas sin mucha publicidad. Y otra es hacer el gilipollas cuando tu mujer es multimillonaria y te puede reventar.



Se le ha subido a la cabeza el rollito "entrepreneur" e inversor. Es probable que tras esto reciba una hostia de realidad que le haga darse cuenta de que él no es Rockefeller por mucho que presuma de ello.


----------



## Cirujano de hierro (2 Jun 2022)

Conde Duckula dijo:


> No me lo creo. Era un matrimonio pactado. De haberle pillado sería con un efebo. Claramente han pactado decir esto para despejar la sombra gay de Piqué.
> No sé si os acordáis de que Ronaldinho el feo dijo que se había acostado con tías y con tíos del vestuario. Nunca dijo quienes eran los tíos.



Pero Piqué llegó al Barça procedente del Manchester United en la temporada 2008-2009 y la última temporada de Ronaldinho en el Barcelona fue la 2007-2008 porque justo ese verano le traspasaron al Milán porque Guardiola no le quería. Sí que llegaron a enfrentarse cuando Piqué estaba en el Zaragoza.


----------



## manottas (2 Jun 2022)

El_neutral dijo:


> Se le ha subido a la cabeza el rollito "entrepreneur" e inversor. Es probable que tras esto reciba una hostia de realidad que le haga darse cuenta de que él no es Rockefeller por mucho que presuma de ello.



Hay trabajos y trabajos.

Un futbolista gana muchisimo dinero y limpio sin mojarse mucho, sin despeinarse en un corto plazo de tiempo. No se el sueldo de él pero grandes empresarios no ganan ese sueldo al año ni queriendo con mucha mas inversion, mas incertidumbre.

El musico y compositor y mas cuando es una estrella mundial ganan dinero a espuertas y no solo le entra dinero de sus conciertos, sino de derechos, de publicidad, de programas.... cuando ves los sueldos de los musicos internacionales se te caen los calzoncillos del susto. Estamos hablando de niveles de 30 a 90 millones anuales y tienen una carrera profesional mas larga.

Recordar que la niña esta nacio en Colombia pero sus padres uno es nacido en Nueva York de descencia Libanesa creo por tanto ella tiene la nacionalidad americana por el padre. Como ponga una demanda en USA, Pique va a saber lo que es la justicia.


----------



## das kind (2 Jun 2022)

Proto dijo:


> Piqué no es de fiar, es independentista pero va a la selección española ¿Qué se puede esperar?.
> 
> Piqué es gustoso de follar chortinas a la vez que necesitaba una pareja famosa para su ego.



Ha dicho mil veces que no es independentista.

Dicho esto, mis dies por follarse chortinas de 20 con treintaycinco años. Envidia.


----------



## Tanchus (2 Jun 2022)

B. Golani dijo:


> Y a parte de a ellos , a quien le importa ??? Quienes son ??? Le paso a un conocido mio , y no lo voy contando en foros



Pues a todo el mundo que ha entrado a este hilo a leer y/o comentar. Es decir: a ti, aunque ahora vayas de attention whorr diciendo no sé qué chorradas de tu amigo.


----------



## Leon_de_Nemea (2 Jun 2022)

Levantarte todos los días al lado de una de 45 teniendo tu muchos menos años acaba DERROYENDO EL ALMA. Asi es la vida.


----------



## Andr3ws (2 Jun 2022)

Me importa una mierda lo que le pase estos dos. 

Dicho esto, la tipa está tiene que levantarse mucha pasta con sus conciertos, royalties y publicidad. Dudo que sea una mantenida. 









Revelan a cuánto asciende la fortuna de Shakira


La cantante colombiana lleva varios años triunfando en todo el mundo y un sitio calculó cuántos millones de dólares tiene a esta altura de su carrera.




www.quever.news


----------



## CuervoDrogado (2 Jun 2022)

Gerard Piqué/Edad
35 años

Shakira/Edad
45 años

que derroicion , mucha ha aguantado , estas que me quedo follaviejas con ese estatus


----------



## Ds_84 (2 Jun 2022)

Conde Duckula dijo:


> No me lo creo. Era un matrimonio pactado. De haberle pillado sería con un efebo. Claramente han pactado decir esto para despejar la sombra gay de Piqué.
> No sé si os acordáis de que Ronaldinho el feo dijo que se había acostado con tías y con tíos del vestuario. Nunca dijo quienes eran los tíos.



Obvio.

lo medio soltó en una entrevista con unexfutboliata inglés en youtube hace poco...no están nincasados, tienen todo en sociedades separadas. Funcionan como un servicio de susceipciión..cada uno se paga lo suyo, hipotecas a través de empresas, etc etc.

El dia que se 'separen' se dán la mano y adiós muy buenas.


----------



## CommiePig (2 Jun 2022)

quien es mentiroso, es mentiroso en todo

lo siento por sus hijos


que sean algo inteligentes y lleven un buen divorcio


----------



## Ds_84 (2 Jun 2022)

parabolicus dijo:


> Esto ya era vox-populi desde hace años , Piqué en los reservados de las discos en Barna todo un clasico estando casado ya con la panchi.



mi hermano se lo encontró varias veces en el casino d Bcn un jueves habiendo ido él antes al Sutton y el viernes a las 09:00 tenía entreno y el pavo hasta las 2 pasadas en el casino o de parkineo


----------



## Rebequita quita quita (2 Jun 2022)

CuervoDrogado dijo:


> Gerard Piqué/Edad
> 35 años
> 
> Shakira/Edad
> ...



Como Macron… tiene muchas cosas en común 


Enviado desde mi CHAROPHONE desde una terracita JI JI JI utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Libertyforall (2 Jun 2022)

Rextor88 dijo:


> Está vieja, se le ha puesto más cara de simia y ya no es actual en el mundo de la música.



Pues ellas valoran en los hombres a los frentemonos.


----------



## arrestado en casa (2 Jun 2022)

Es aquí donde los incels burbumoris opinan de mujeres?


----------



## REDDY (2 Jun 2022)




----------



## Conde Duckula (2 Jun 2022)

Cirujano de hierro dijo:


> Pero Piqué llegó al Barça procedente del Manchester United en la temporada 2008-2009 y la última temporada de Ronaldinho en el Barcelona fue la 2007-2008 porque justo ese verano le traspasaron al Milán porque Guardiola no le quería. Sí que llegaron a enfrentarse cuando Piqué estaba en el Zaragoza.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1077396



Pues es verdad. Joder cómo está ese vestuario.


----------



## Farru (2 Jun 2022)

Alto, guapo, millonario, famoso, futbolista, empresario... No puedes esperar que semejante alfa no vaya a empotrarse a alguna chortina de vez en cuando


----------



## Monsieur George (2 Jun 2022)

Me alegro por él. Una chortina alegra siempre la vida.


----------



## jorobachov (2 Jun 2022)

Puta, ciega , sordomuda...


----------



## fredesvindo (2 Jun 2022)

Normal, peor seria lo echara de casa porque lo pillado en la cama con otro tio.


----------



## fredesvindo (2 Jun 2022)

Shaquira solo queria cantar y Piqué solo follar,


----------



## CliffUnger2 (2 Jun 2022)




----------



## frrank (2 Jun 2022)

Pos yo creo que la "Chaqui" pillo al "Yery" metiendo un "palo" con el "Ruby".

Enviado desde mi Redmi 5 Plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Beto (2 Jun 2022)

Le va a sacar un dineral


----------



## zirick (2 Jun 2022)

Sin mirar atrás


----------



## Tagghino (2 Jun 2022)

Gonzalor dijo:


> Siendo rico, lo mejor es huir a un país sin feminazis ni leyes estúpidas y contratar chortinas por días o semanas, y cambiarlas cuando te cansas de ellas.



Y andestá eso jomio? En marte?


----------



## Gonzalor (2 Jun 2022)

Tagghino dijo:


> Y andestá eso jomio? En marte?



¿El dinero?


----------



## El que te focka (2 Jun 2022)

Ojo, que la cosa tiene mandanga. Al parecer, Piqué se estaba fockando a la madre de Gavi, compañero suyo en el Barça. Da para paja.


----------



## anduriña (2 Jun 2022)

tonimadrid dijo:


> No puede ser, en este artículo dicen que era una chortina azafata de 20 años.
> 
> "Una estudiante y azafata de eventos de unos 20 años", la mujer con la que Gerard Piqué le habría sido infiel a Shakira



La que señalan parece ser la hermana. También se lo dicen en los comentarios.

Aurora... (el resto ya lo sabéis buscar).


----------



## KinderWeno (2 Jun 2022)

¿Ya no será más el Shakiro?


----------



## Ds_84 (2 Jun 2022)

anduriña dijo:


> La que señalan parece ser la hermana. También se lo dicen en los comentarios.
> 
> Aurora... (el resto ya lo sabéis buscar).



Hule a escusa para dinamitar el 'matrimonio'..no estan casados, tienen un acuerdo verbal..lo dijo en twitch un dia o youtube.

No.me.creo que Piqué se vaya con una tia 'normal' aunque sea para fuckarla a pelo hasta aburrirse


----------



## theelf (2 Jun 2022)

vil. dijo:


> Por favor, tú, tú... eres mujer imagino... a ver LIBIDO mediante, cualquier hombre que tenga un mínimo de intelecto y sepa algo de mujeres sabe que una mujer debe tener AL MENOS 5 años menos que el hombre para que la relación MEDIO-FUNCIONE en la cama... y si son más de 7 mejor que mejor... 10 ó 12 sería lo más coherente, pero eso hoy en día es casi imposible dada la visión que la mujer tiene hoy del hombre...
> 
> Ya si la mujer es mayor, pues... no hay nada que rascar en esa relación...



Bastantes tios de mi edad empiesan com problemas de ereccion, nadie lo admite pero.es asi, cuando se llega a los 50+ muchos ya tienen problemas, asi que una tia joven no es tampoco solucion magica a eatra bien y puede que todo lo contrario

En todo caso 5 años de diferencia no es nada, entra dentro de lo normal, mi señora tiene 5 mas que yo, y esta siempre cachondisima

Pero lo del al menos, no lo veo asi, exepto hablemos de quedar embarazada, si el hombre tiene 40 logico busuqe una de 30-35


----------



## Rose_Seraphim (2 Jun 2022)

°YoMismo° dijo:


> Un tio rico que este casado con una enmurada es gilipollas. Pudiendo hacer lo que quiera y tener varias chortinas, se conforma con una vieja.





DarkNight dijo:


> ES LEY DE VIDA. Nadie entendía que hacía ese con una mujer MADURA.



Es la madre de sus hijos  Por otra parte, si ya no quería estar con ella, haberla dejado en vez de esperar a que lo pillara poniéndole los cuernos.

Aunque estamos hablando de famosos. Así que tal vez no la dejó porque ella es igual de rica y famosa que él. El dinero es muy goloso.



DarkNight dijo:


> El que anda con mujeres más viejas, es un enfermo mental. Así, en general
> 
> En cuanto a las empoderadas que buscan a tíos más jovenes, son Charos que no aceptan su edad.



El que anda con personas demasiado mayores o demasiado menores, es un enfermo mental. Ya sea un hombre o una mujer. No aceptan su edad ninguno de los dos. De psiquiátrico.

Por otra parte, las chortinas quieren chortinos. Si se acercan a un viejo es para sablarle la pasta, aunque tengan ganas de vomitar por el olor a viejo. Pero el objetivo es conseguir dinero para luego largarse con un chaval JOVEN Y SEXY.

Esto de hecho es algo tan común que la canción de "A mi me gustan mayores", trata este tema en el videoclip: chortina se liga a viejo, lo desvalija y luego se va con el chortino.

No os desubiquéis o acabaréis desplumados por chiquillas que luego le darán vuestro dinero a un chaval más joven y guapo que vosotros. El objetivo final SIEMPRE va a ser un chico guapo, joven y sexy. Siempre.



Conde Duckula dijo:


> No me lo creo. Era un matrimonio pactado. De haberle pillado sería con un efebo. Claramente han pactado decir esto para despejar la sombra gay de Piqué.
> No sé si os acordáis de que Ronaldinho el feo dijo que se había acostado con tías y con tíos del vestuario. Nunca dijo quienes eran los tíos.



A ver, palomo cojo un poco sí que es, han posteado fotos en este hilo donde sale liándose con tíos. Lo que no sabía es que habían pactado ese matrimonio a lo Will Smith y Jada Pinkett.

Luego veo que Shakira es mucho más famosa y rica que él y pienso que, tal vez, él la estaba usando a ella porque el dinero le puede.



Boesky dijo:


> Estas cosas a Macron no le pasan, ¡vaya!



Otro palomo cojo que ni se molesta en disimular y se casa con una señora de la tercera edad.



tonimadrid dijo:


> No puede ser, en este artículo dicen que era una chortina azafata de 20 años.
> 
> "Una estudiante y azafata de eventos de unos 20 años", la mujer con la que Gerard Piqué le habría sido infiel a Shakira





El que te focka dijo:


> Ojo, que la cosa tiene mandanga. Al parecer, Piqué se estaba fockando a la madre de Gavi, compañero suyo en el Barça. Da para paja.



¿Poner cuernos con chortina desconocida? ¿Con otra igual de vieja que Shakira?

Definitivamente, lo ha pillado con otro hombre.


----------



## Hamtel (2 Jun 2022)

Foto de la chorti


----------



## vladimirovich (2 Jun 2022)

anduriña dijo:


> La que señalan parece ser la hermana. También se lo dicen en los comentarios.
> 
> Aurora... (el resto ya lo sabéis buscar).



Me estas diciendo que un tipo con el dinero que tiene Pique en España no puede aspirar a mas que esa mediocridad de tus fotos que no llega ni a un 7/10.

Joder, ¿y los demas que estamos, muertos?.


----------



## Hermericus (2 Jun 2022)

eso pasa por casarse con chortina 10 años mayor

Y que conste que a Shaquira cuando tenia 30 tacos MLF hasta que se me caiga el pito.

Shaquira lo intentó con Nadal, pero no quiso dejar a su novia de toda la vida.


----------



## McFly (2 Jun 2022)

hyperburned dijo:


> Fake para no pagar a hacienda. Menudos pájaros



Exacto
Es incomible la pillada y pique no es gilipollas


----------



## teperico (2 Jun 2022)

intensito dijo:


> Hombre, llevaban 12 años, que para los estándares actuales no está nada mal. Eso son muchos telediarios



Ya bueno, pero las parejas de verdad duran toda la vida.


----------



## alguiencualquiera (2 Jun 2022)

A la Chakira le han puesto los bañas y no ha tardado ni 2 días en buscarse a otro maromo. A un tío le costaría semanas superar la ruptura, a una m0ger, días.

Mi teoría sobre las m0geres y que no saben estar solas, no hace más que confirmarse otra vez.


----------



## Arturo Bloqueduro (2 Jun 2022)

Rovusthiano dijo:


> En realidad es mitad catalufa mitad mora. Nacida en Colombia, eso sí.



Ahora ya no podrá, la hija de pagapensiones morocco en Colombia, pagarle la suya al qatarlán separatista pero hamijo del Campechano.


----------



## Divad (2 Jun 2022)

Se la ha follado en su cama para que Shakira deje la casa ya que no están casados y no hay separación de bienes, cada uno se va con lo suyo y la casa si van al 50%, pues por la jugada tiene más números de que se la quede Piqué. Además, Shakira llevaba años insistiéndole en irse a vivir en Miami y Piqué le daba largas, le decía que después del colgar las botas y le ha dado largas por meterse de lleno en negocios.

Además, Shakira nació con pepino y para hacerse famosa sus padres aceptaron el cambio...


----------



## Mongolo471 (2 Jun 2022)

Normal, una veinteañera cachonda o una cuarentona que debe oler a pescado... la solución cae de cajón.


----------



## gilmour38 (2 Jun 2022)

A ver quién ha puesto los cuernos antes, esa es otra


----------



## Hamtel (2 Jun 2022)

Coño que parece que con la que se ha liado es la madre de Gavi


----------



## PASEANTE (2 Jun 2022)

A nivel de físico Shakira es una panchita fea de las que ves por la calle todos los días


----------



## alas97 (2 Jun 2022)

Henry Cavill calientassss que salesss









Fans consuelan a Shakira con la reacción viral de Henry Cavill al verla


Fans de Shakira buscan consolar a la cantante reviviendo la reacción viral de Henry Cavill cuando creyó que la vio en la alfombra roja.




noticieros.televisa.com


----------



## Gorrino (2 Jun 2022)

Bizarroff dijo:


> A la Shakira esta la vi un día por Barcelona (hace unos años) iba con un par de guardaespaldas haciendo deporte sin maquillaje y era de poco más de metro y medio y horrible de aspecto, la cara sin cejas e hinchada



A MI ME DIJO UNA MODELO, DE POCA MONTA, QUE ME ME FOLLABA QUE NO TENÍA CULO SAKIRA. TE DIO ESA IMPRESIÓN? A ESTA AMIGA MÍA LE ECHABAN LO QUE ELLA LLAMABA "EL POTE" Y LE DEJABA LA CARA PERFECTA Y LE PEINABAN Y EL PELO IGUAL (FUI A UNA SESIÓN DE FOTOS PARA UN CALENDARIO CON ELLA).


----------



## Zepequenhô (2 Jun 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> Sakira es panchita



Shakira es de familia libanesa.

Nació en Colombia como podía haber nacido en Japón, en Uganda o en Estados Unidos.


----------



## Tagghino (2 Jun 2022)

Gonzalor dijo:


> ¿El dinero?



El paraíso ande no hay feminazismo ni progresismo


----------



## Sesino6 (2 Jun 2022)

DarkNight dijo:


> Shakira y Piqué, separados: afirman que ella lo ha pillado con otra y lo ha echado de casa
> 
> 
> En Economía, con 2 cojones. La ocasión lo merece
> ...



Me gusta sus canciones pero que se joda la pvta bieg@.


----------



## Gonzalor (2 Jun 2022)

Tagghino dijo:


> El paraíso ande no hay feminazismo ni progresismo



Algún paraíso fiscal ultraliberal, y si no, un barco en aguas internacionales.


----------



## Tagghino (2 Jun 2022)

Gonzalor dijo:


> Algún paraíso fiscal ultraliberal, y si no, un barco en aguas internacionales.



Me pido el barco y hasta arriba de putes


----------



## Tatzenkreuz (2 Jun 2022)

A este tío habría que demandarle, pero no por infidelidad, sino por haber ensuciado sus genes teniendo descendencia con una pancha.


----------



## Drogoprofe (2 Jun 2022)

Vaginesil


----------



## Gorrino (2 Jun 2022)

Bizarroff dijo:


> No me acuerdo del culo, si que era bajita (algo más de metro y medio) iba con un chándal gris holgado, lo que más me impactó la cara sin maquillar, pocas cejas, hinchada... un aspecto muy mediocre cuando la ves en TV parece un pibón, la TV y el maquillaje hacen milagros



Es lo del "pote" que te he dicho, premoh, te queda la cara perfecta.


----------



## OldTownBoy (2 Jun 2022)

Lo destapó Laura fa, fin del engaño


----------



## Javito Putero (2 Jun 2022)

vladimirovich dijo:


> Me estas diciendo que un tipo con el dinero que tiene Pique en España no puede aspirar a mas que esa mediocridad de tus fotos que no llega ni a un 7/10.
> 
> Joder, ¿y los demas que estamos, muertos?.



no da para paha

en serio veo las fotos y no tengo ganas de subir y bajarme la piel


----------



## Gorrino (2 Jun 2022)

PIQUÉ ES UN PIJO ENCHUFADO (NIETO DE UN VICEPRESIDENTE DEL BARSA) SIN TESTOSTERONA, BETAZO, JUERGUISTA, SOBÉRBIO E INDISCIPLINADO Y NO PUEDE ASPIRAR E UNA DE ESAS CHORTINAS PREMIUM QUE HAY EN LA PARTE ALTA DE BARCELONA.


----------



## silverwindow (2 Jun 2022)

Shakira tiene mas pasta que Pique


----------



## machote hispano (2 Jun 2022)

Rose_Seraphim dijo:


> Definitivamente, lo ha pillado con otro hombre.



Con eso ella no puede competir, a menos que...


----------



## usuario baneado (2 Jun 2022)

Bueno,con un sueldo de fungolista y en caso de una larva supongo que el juez dictamina que debería pagar 20.000 mensuales por niño


----------



## ashe (3 Jun 2022)

Ahora que cierto juicio ha terminado acerca de un actor famosete que llegó a la fama por el papel de pirata toca extender mas el culebrón, seguido de que Hacienda quiere ir a por la del waka waka...

Y de piqué... siempre ha sido y será un mierda además de un cinico de mierda


----------



## PACOJONES (3 Jun 2022)

TitusMagnificus dijo:


> Tiene que ser carísima de mantener



YO CREO QUE TIENE MAS DINERO ELLA QUE EL


----------



## Gonzalor (3 Jun 2022)

esBlackpill.com dijo:


> Gerard Piqué es un fiestas, lo raro es que se casara tan joven.
> 
> Guardiola lo quería echar del Barça en su momento por fiestas, pero alfinal echaron a Guardiola.



Seguramente Piqué y Guardiloca no iban a la misma clase de fiestas


----------



## vil. (3 Jun 2022)

theelf dijo:


> *Soy muje*r
> 
> 
> Bastantes tios de mi edad empiesan com problemas de ereccion, nadie lo admite pero.es asi, cuando se llega a los 50+ muchos ya tienen problemas, asi que una tia joven no es tampoco solucion magica a eatra bien y puede que todo lo contrario
> ...



No te niego tal cosa, para que engañarnos, pero... pero... si estás en Tinder o en alguna de esas redes y eres promiscua, que ese sería el truco... y en eso la ciencia lo tiene claro, subida de diferentes compuestos químicos corporales... más o menos como la droga, sólo que con componentes sexuales...

Lo de los hombres tampoco te lo niego... muchos hombres llevan años casados en matrimonios más que abúlicos, es imposible que tengan el instinto sexual ni medio preparado... a mayores hoy y con Tinder y demás ser hombre y pretender sexo es casi imposible o realmente complicado... el resto, aquellos que aún compiten, se ven obligados por aquello del mercado y la oferta-demanda (en sitios como Tinder nunca es menos de 10 á 1 y probablemente me quedo corto) sólo podrían hacerlo con mujeres mayores y eso complicaría el estímulo, es inevitable... por supuesto y como siempre hay casos que se pueden salir de la norma...

Lo de "al menos" es UNICA Y EXCLUSIVAMENTE por cuestiones de LIBIDO... te pongas como te pongas JAMAS ninguna mujer como término medio va a tener el apetito sexual tan disparado como un hombre en entornos de edad similares... cuando hay algo de distancia, no es que se igualen, pero no hay tal distorsión... y cuidado, cuanto más activo es un hombre en el apartado sexual, tanto mas aumenta su líbido y no me preguntes el porqúe, pero tanto más atracción consigue de su pareja... 

De hecho estoy casi convencido de que las mujeres detectan la infedelidad de sus parejas, justo por ese subidón súbito de deseo con su pareja y de manera casi permanente... en eso las mujeres sois más observadoras y a la par competitivas y por ello no podeis evitar notar el peligro que se cierne sobre la situación... los detalles lo malo de todo asunto... y conste que sabiendo esto y siendo concienzudo a mí me han pillado varias veces y... es lo que hay...

Ahora como hombre noto perfectamente cuando otro tío, sobre todo si es conocido y tengo algo de relación con él, está desesperado o cuando está simplemente tan abúlico que... luego además tengo una gran ventaja, tengo una mujer fascinante y en las miradas de los otros, especialmente conocidos y amigos... jajajajajajaa... porque le soy fiel a mi mujer, que lo ha conseguido y tiene mérito, pero alguna de las señoras de mis amigos... jajajajajaaa... y sí, esas mujeres seguro tendrían sexo loco conmigo, pero con sus maridos, con sus maridos probablemente... en fin... el mejor sexo que haya tenido jamás ha sido con mujeres de PAGAFANTAS, pero no sólo diría el mejor, es con mucho el mejor... y te podría contar unas cuantas, pero ni con esas jamás he encontrado nada igual... pero nada ni siquiera que se le acerque...

Así que sí, la mayoría de los hombres mayores de 50 están totalmente destruidos en el aspecto sexual... pero... hace años estaban alcoholizados, ahora con el tema del divorcio el que más y el que menos siempre tiene EXPECTATIVAS sobre huir y... y... y con ello se pasan la vida rumiando una vida mejor y perdiendo su muy valioso tiempo...

Es lo que hay...

Pero unas cosas no quitan las otras...


----------



## Rebequita quita quita (3 Jun 2022)

Me llama mucho la atención el silencio de los medios con esto, cuando do llevan ya varios días seguidos siendo TT en Twitter 

Enviado desde mi SM-N976B mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Anka Motz (4 Jun 2022)

Pues, que se prepare Piqué. Tiene "viogen" a la vista......









Shakira sufre un ataque de ansiedad y es trasladada al hospital


Su relación con Gerard Piqué está atravesando por un momento delicado tras las supuestas infidelidades del futbolista




www.elcorreo.com





Semana muy difícil para Shakira. Los constantes rumores de los últimos días sobre una presunta infidelidad de su pareja, Gerard Piqué, han acabado por pasar factura a la salud de la cantante. Según publica en exclusiva la revista Hola, la colombiana tuvo que ser atentida por los servicios médicos tras sufrir una crisis de ansiedad el pasado fin de semana.

Según la publicación del corazón, sobre las cinco de la tarde del sábado, una ambulancia se encontraba en una carretera que conduce al domicilio de la pareja en Esplugues de Llobregat. En su interior se encontraba la artista «muy nerviosa», mientras no podía dejar de llorar. Según la revista, Shakira padecía «un importante ataque de ansiedad». Por su parte, el futbolista observaba con preocupación la escena mientras los profesionales atendían a la artista.




Según cita la revista, Shakira pidió ser trasladada a la clínica Teknon. Piqué y Nidia del Carmen Ripoll, madre de la cantante, siguieron con sus respectivos vehículos a la ambulancia hasta llegar al centro sanitario. Además, la publicación también recoge entre sus páginas algunas fotografías de este incidente.


----------



## ArturoB (4 Jun 2022)

Ella idolantrandolo en Instagran mientras él la corneaba. Precioso.


----------



## gilmour38 (4 Jun 2022)

PASEANTE dijo:


> A nivel de físico Shakira es una panchita fea de las que ves por la calle todos los días



Los cojones, el culo colgante de la mayoría, que shakira lo tiene durito como una nuez.


----------



## pacomer (4 Jun 2022)

Piqué se separa de su abuela...


----------



## gilmour38 (4 Jun 2022)

Ojo que la shakira tiene más pasta que pique, para mí tiene más merito mover el culo ante miles de personas que dar patadas a un balón, el pique acabará hacíendo trios con Ibai y Pilar Rahola


----------



## PASEANTE (4 Jun 2022)

gilmour38 dijo:


> Los cojones, el culo colgante de la mayoría, que shakira lo tiene durito como una nuez.



toda para ti macho...


----------



## Gothaus (5 Jun 2022)

Aquí se predijo. Estos no podían durar.


----------



## -Alexia- (5 Jun 2022)

DarkNight dijo:


> Shakira y Piqué, separados: afirman que ella lo ha pillado con otra y lo ha echado de casa
> 
> 
> En Economía, con 2 cojones. La ocasión lo merece
> ...



Ya no es que fuera madura, es una panchita recauchutada así es de verdad:


----------



## Seagrams (5 Jun 2022)

...


----------



## el tio orquestas (5 Jun 2022)

PACOJONES dijo:


> YO CREO QUE TIENE MAS DINERO ELLA QUE EL



Bastante más.


----------



## Nationwww (5 Jun 2022)

Pues hay que ser tonto...con la de casas que tendrán...


----------



## ElCalvo (5 Jun 2022)

Desde el miércoles esta basura en el principal.

Ole los huevos de Calvopez y la moderación.

Burbuja, quién te ha visto y quién te ve...


----------



## snoopi (5 Jun 2022)

Nada que no se sepa

Con 25 y ella 35 la nena bien cuidada estaba cañon

Ahora con 35 y ella 45, se da cuenta de que tiene una vieja y se busca una chortina.

Es de libro.


----------



## Ds_84 (6 Jun 2022)

el tio orquestas dijo:


> Bastante más.



x10 veces más.


----------



## corto maltes (6 Jun 2022)

DarkNight dijo:


> Shakira y Piqué, separados: afirman que ella lo ha pillado con otra y lo ha echado de casa
> 
> 
> En Economía, con 2 cojones. La ocasión lo merece
> ...



lo siento por ella y encima con dos niños.. puedes tener fama, éxito y lo que quieras, pero esa soledad de quien está rodeado de engaños, mentiras, traiciones.. asco de vida y de gente tóxica..


----------



## Mongolo471 (6 Jun 2022)

corto maltes dijo:


> lo siento por ella y encima con dos niños.. puedes tener fama, éxito y lo que quieras, pero esa soledad de quien está rodeado de engaños, mentiras, traiciones.. asco de vida y de gente tóxica..



Los niños siempre son quienes pagan primero


----------



## PASEANTE (6 Jun 2022)

Mongolo471 dijo:


> Los niños siempre son quienes pagan primero



con estos dos memos como padres, mal asunto....


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (6 Jun 2022)

snoopi dijo:


> Nada que no se sepa
> 
> Con 25 y ella 35 la nena bien cuidada estaba cañon
> 
> ...



Sigue estando flexible a diferencia de charosque engordan 30kg por la excusa del embarazo


----------



## ArturoB (6 Jun 2022)

Este post es de marzo, o sea hace tres meses. La idiota de Shakira mientras lo idolatraba él ya estaría corneándola. Es tan ridículo como maravilloso.


----------



## PEPITO GRILLAO (6 Jun 2022)

Seguramente ella también se estaba a fockando a otros hace tiempo


----------



## Mongolo471 (6 Jun 2022)

PEPITO GRILLAO dijo:


> Seguramente ella también se estaba a fockando a otros hace tiempo



La estupidez mujeril llega a niveles estratosféricos de ser digna y puta a la vez... que no te extrañe.


----------



## PEPITO GRILLAO (6 Jun 2022)

Mongolo471 dijo:


> La estupidez mujeril llega a niveles estratosféricos de ser digna y puta a la vez... que no te extrañe.



Sería como el gato de schrodinger pero con una puta


----------



## algala (6 Jun 2022)

hyperburned dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1076991




Se parece a mí asistenta del hogar.


----------



## Mongolo471 (6 Jun 2022)

PEPITO GRILLAO dijo:


> Sería como el gato de schrodinger pero con una puta



Exactamente


----------



## Azrael_II (5 Jul 2022)

ArturoB dijo:


> Este post es de marzo, o sea hace tres meses. La idiota de Shakira mientras lo idolatraba él ya estaría corneándola. Es tan ridículo como maravilloso.
> Ver archivo adjunto 1081539



Que triste


----------

